# Is the Xbox One going to work as an RVU/Genie client?



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I've seen mentions that the Xbox One will replace cable boxes on many cable provider networks, and there are screenshots that show the Xbox One with a TV guide whose channel numbers match up to DirecTV. So I am wondering, will the Xbox One be able to act as an RVU client to the Genie if hooked up via ethernet? That would be a fairly nice and clean way to set things up!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Most I have seen suggests that the Xbox One is to be used WITH the satellite or cable receiver, not replace it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe... PS3 is rumored to be.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't see Microsoft listed as an RVU Alliance member, http://www.rvualliance.org/alliancemembers , so at this point I'd guess no.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Maybe... PS3 is.


The current PS3 is an RVU client?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> The current PS3 is an RVU client?


No, but IIRC it was a strong rumor that one was going to be coming.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

The Xbox One will not be an RVU client. The TV integration on the Xbox One is via HDMI passthrough. You connect your receiver to the Xbox, and it has IR blasters in the Kinect (and a connection on the back for external blasters, too, if needed)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JosephB said:


> The Xbox One will not be an RVU client. The TV integration on the Xbox One is via HDMI passthrough. You connect your receiver to the Xbox, and it has IR blasters in the Kinect (and a connection on the back for external blasters, too, if needed)


That doesn't mean that it couldn't be, all they'd need to do is write the client software code to provide the RVU function. But since Microsoft isn't part of the RVU Alliance, and frankly it doesn't look like RVU is setting the world on fire, I agree that it won't have a client piece added.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

RAD said:


> That doesn't mean that it couldn't be, all they'd need to do is write the client software code to provide the RVU function. But since Microsoft isn't part of the RVU Alliance, and frankly it doesn't look like RVU is setting the world on fire, I agree that it won't have a client piece added.


Well of course it *could* be, but it's not. My laptop *could* be an RVU client, but that would require HP to actually make it happen. Don't expect a surprise next week and it turn out to be one. If it were going to have that functionality, it would have been announced. The Xbox One is NOT an RVU client at this point in time, and to be honest there's no reason to think it ever would be. Microsoft's approach to TV on the Xbox is apps, and the one guide is simply a way to bring whatever TV provider you have into the fold without having to partner with anyone specifically.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a question about this HDMI Passthrough. Is it going to have the same issues that my Google Review has with "Content not supported" on some of the channels?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

TheFigurehead said:


> I have a question about this HDMI Passthrough. Is it going to have the same issues that my Google Review has with "Content not supported" on some of the channels?


As it usually is with HDCP issues, Microsoft will probably tell you it'll work fine. The truth is, however, nobody really knows. You'll just have to test it out with your combination of receiver, Xbox One, AV receiver, and television.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TheFigurehead said:


> I have a question about this HDMI Passthrough. Is it going to have the same issues that my Google Review has with "Content not supported" on some of the channels?


Wonder how this will pan out with DirecTV RVU clients (C31/41) as they enforced HDCP on all channels


----------

